# Estação Meteorológica (O que há por aí?)



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2017 às 09:54)

Bom dia...

Finalmente já me mudei para a nova moradia e por fim posso começar a pensar em ter estação meteorológica em casa, agora sem complicações de prédios, vizinhos e condomínios...

O que há por aí de material? Alguém tem estações para venda?


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Mar 2017 às 11:41)

Se queres uma barata, a PCE FWS 20 que consegues por pouco mais de 100 euros é uma boa opção, só tens de construir um radiation shield artesanal porque o que aquilo traz não serve. Por esse preço e com ligação ao pc parece a melhor opção. Depois há claro outras opções, mas todas para preços muito mais elevados. Depende do orçamento portanto. 
Eu adquiri a minha PCE FWS20 há mais de 1 mês e meio e até agora não tenho tido problemas, tem dado dados fiáveis em todos os aspetos e até agora não tive uma única quebra de sinal apesar da estação estar a 50 metros da consola (LCD)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2017 às 16:14)

Meteofan disse:


> Se queres uma barata, a PCE FWS 20 que consegues por pouco mais de 100 euros é uma boa opção, só tens de construir um radiation shield artesanal porque o que aquilo traz não serve. Por esse preço e com ligação ao pc parece a melhor opção. Depois há claro outras opções, mas todas para preços muito mais elevados. Depende do orçamento portanto.
> Eu adquiri a minha PCE FWS20 há mais de 1 mês e meio e até agora não tenho tido problemas, tem dado dados fiáveis em todos os aspetos e até agora não tive uma única quebra de sinal apesar da estação estar a 50 metros da consola (LCD)



Onde compras-te?
Não há nada por aí em 2ª mão em bom estado?
Freakys das estações... cadê vocês?


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Mar 2017 às 16:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Onde compras-te?
> Não há nada por aí em 2ª mão em bom estado?
> Freakys das estações... cadê vocês?


Eu tinha uma estação para venda, mas já vendi. 
Comprei a minha PCE no site da PCE ibérica, chegou 2 dias depois. Paguei 120 euros já com envio incluído.
Estou satisfeitíssimo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2017 às 11:05)

Encontrei esta no OLX:





https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/estao-meteorolgica-wh1080-IDwPUkV.html#2bef9d2725


O que acham?


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2017 às 11:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Encontrei esta no OLX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É exatamente igual à PCE FWS 20, só muda a marca...
Qual o preço? Eu preferia comprar a PCE FWS 20, porque é a "original"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2017 às 11:27)

Estão a pedir €130...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2017 às 11:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estão a pedir €130...


Então compensa mais mandares vir a PCE, fica por 120 mais uns trocos e tens a "original".
Pelo que sei essa é igual, muda apenas a marca, mas é sempre preferível obter o original penso eu.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2017 às 11:34)

http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2017 às 11:35)

Como pagas-te?
Cartão de crédito?
Contra-reembolso?
TRF?


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2017 às 12:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como pagas-te?
> Cartão de crédito?
> Contra-reembolso?
> TRF?


Paguei no ato de entrega. Demoram 1\2 dias a entregas salvo rutura de stock. Depois tens de fazer um RS artesanal para colocar o sensor porque senão vais ter problemas com a chuva e provavelmente temperaturas demasiado elevadas ao sol. Posso dar dicas na construção do RS ou até mesmo fazer um e enviar pelo correio se assim entenderes! O único problema é que com o RS artesanal não podes colocar o painel solar para carregar as pilhas mas também não é grande problema compras umas Duracell e provavelmente duram 2\3 anos...


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2017 às 13:05)

A Original é a Fine Offset wh1080


----------



## actioman (31 Mar 2017 às 01:00)

Pode ficar-te pelas fine-offset, mas também podes atirar-te logo para isto:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/davis-vantage-pro2-plus-6162-ceu.7780/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2017 às 09:29)

actioman disse:


> Pode ficar-te pelas fine-offset, mas também podes atirar-te logo para isto:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/davis-vantage-pro2-plus-6162-ceu.7780/



Bom dia actionman, não consigo ver as fotos da "princesa"...
Pode-me enviar por mensagem privada sff!
Obrigado.


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2017 às 10:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Finalmente já me mudei para a nova moradia e por fim posso começar a pensar em ter estação meteorológica em casa, agora sem complicações de prédios, vizinhos e condomínios...
> 
> O que há por aí de material? Alguém tem estações para venda?



Adquiri em Janeiro uma Fine Offset através do Ebay, e posso dizer que até agora não tive qualquer problema, muito pelo contrário.

O único senão, como alguns colegas afirmaram e bem é o RS e o Pluviómetro. O RS que vem de origem é claramente insuficiente e o Pluviómetro se for a versão mais antiga tem de ser melhorado, visto que em situações de chuva forte é mais a água que vai para fora do que a que se aproveita para as medições. É aliás por esse motivo que tenho a Estação Offline de momento para manutenção desses dois elementos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2017 às 10:39)

criz0r disse:


> Adquiri em Janeiro uma Fine Offset através do Ebay, e posso dizer que até agora não tive qualquer problema, muito pelo contrário.
> 
> O único senão, como alguns colegas afirmaram e bem é o RS e o Pluviómetro. O RS que vem de origem é claramente insuficiente e o Pluviómetro se for a versão mais antiga tem de ser melhorado, visto que em situações de chuva forte é mais a água que vai para fora do que a que se aproveita para as medições. É aliás por esse motivo que tenho a Estação Offline de momento para manutenção desses dois elementos.


Isso da chuva forte não sei se é bem assim. 
Ontem caiu um aguaceiro forte e em poucos minutos o acumulado foi de 5mm. Penso que estará correto o valor, e atenção que a chuva era mesmo muito forte...


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2017 às 00:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia actionman, não consigo ver as fotos da "princesa"...
> Pode-me enviar por mensagem privada sff!
> Obrigado.



Enviada !


----------

